

Toward an Algorithmic Criticism (2003) [pdf] - gwern
http://dho.ie/sites/default/files/Toward_an_Algorithmic_Criticism.pdf

======
yarrel
See the book-length version for a more detailed elaboration of this argument -

[http://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/catalog/75tms2pw9780252...](http://www.press.uillinois.edu/books/catalog/75tms2pw9780252036415.html)

Ramsay's critique of tf-idf is interesting and they engage with the digital
humanities seriously rather than relying on moral panic to fill in the gaps.
I'm not sure a more 'pataphysical digital humanities is a solution to the
problems they identify, though.

